# schwinn streamliner found today



## redline1968 (Feb 20, 2010)

jsut picked this up today hanging in the garage. it is all original schwinn steamliner. the paint has faded away it was original candy apple red. haven't figured the year out yet. when did they start doing candy paint on them?  the seat is cool.  its original and has the messinger tag on the center of the seat. also looked like it had the tank on it.


----------



## eazywind (Feb 21, 2010)

I think they started the metallic paints around 1957 or so?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks, that sounds close.

mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually the candy red and green were used on Phantoms starting in '54. The serial number should be on teh rear left drop out and you can find the serial number lists online to date it. v/r Shawn


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a candy green and cream one that is a 56.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2010)

loked it over and came to the conclusion that it is a 1955. thanks mark


----------

